# Help help help!!!! Scorpion escape?



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 7, 2018)

I was checking my inverts when I walked up to my AFS scorpion and scanned the whole area, his hide, and his miniature burrow and no sight of him. I’ve already had him escape once before but now I don’t know how it could have been possible since the setup has a secure lid...
I need advice!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## FrDoc (Aug 7, 2018)

First, the positive; it’s not some hot species.  Your statement that it has a secure lid, given the circumstance, is questionable.  Or, your scorp has found another area of the enclosure that is not secure.  Secure the room in which it escaped as best possible, towels under doors, etc., and provide a source of moisture, e.g., a plate with water on it, wait, and search with your UV light (a tremendous tool for scorpion keepers I hope you know) periodically.  I hope it works out for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 7, 2018)

Dude I can't thank you enough for the advice


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 7, 2018)

Dude I can't thank you enough for the advice


----------



## FrDoc (Aug 7, 2018)

You are most welcome, Sir.  Heck, that’s why we’re all here right?  Keep us updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN (Aug 7, 2018)

I remember reading about someone who lost a leiurus sp. on here. Another piece of advice which I will add from the centipede hobby is to leave moist towels somehere. Since this species seeks moisture just like many pede species which this method had worked for, I imagine it could yield the same success.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 8, 2018)

On two separate occasions I've had a sub-adult and a baby AFS escape. In both cases neither went much more than three or four feet from their enclosures. As soon as they found something to crawl beneath, they seemed to be satisfied with their escape plan. I figured they both were gone for good. Both were out a least several hours before I noticed.
Look beneath everything they could crawl beneath. In the case of the baby, I discovered it under a flat piece of cardboard that was nearby. the adult was under an empty trash bag I had left on the floor.

There is a reason I don't hot species of anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975 (Aug 8, 2018)

What does the lid of this enclosure look like? And do you have an U V flashlight?


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a black light.
Haven’t found anything 
I’ll try that moist towel technique.
Problem is I live in so cal and everything’s extremely hot and for some reason quite humid. Will is still be attracted to damp towels? Thanks for the reply’s guys but there’s one thing I don’t understand I double checked the setup and there aren’t any openings and I sifted through the substrate about 4 times how do you think it could have escaped???


----------



## ianhunt (Aug 9, 2018)

Could you post a picture of your enclosure? 
Is it possible that it just burrowed and sealed itself?


----------



## AngelDeVille (Aug 9, 2018)

I need to get a black light...

Them pesky P. transvaalicus and L. jordanensi are around here somewhere.... the cat sure is quiet....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 9, 2018)

ianhunt said:


> Could you post a picture of your enclosure?
> Is it possible that it just burrowed and sealed itself?


nah I sifted through that substrate at least 4 times and I'm starting to run out of places to look and I've already eliminated the closet.


----------



## SpaceM (Aug 9, 2018)

It surprises me too how he could of escaped, i don't even think mine could climb out if i left the lid off. My initial feeling was that he must be hiding somewhere (i have seen them completely bury themselves before) but if you sifted through it then it must be out somehow.
If he's anything like my AFS he'll be in the deepest darkest crevice he can find, if the room is relatively secure it might mean taking some time to move everything to another room one item at a time checking everything as you go. Bit of a pain but hopefully you'll find him before you have to take everything out.


----------



## Zepmaster (Aug 9, 2018)

I had a tarantula escape through a small gap in the lid once. we found it by looking under the base boards where there was a small gap. look in dark crevices. that being said the second time the T. got out it was on the ceiling, the lid is now weighed down to prevent further adventurism. My experience is with tarantulas though not scorpions. be methodical double check dark crevices and hidey holes


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 9, 2018)

Zepmaster said:


> I had a tarantula escape through a small gap in the lid once. we found it by looking under the base boards where there was a small gap. look in dark crevices. that being said the second time the T. got out it was on the ceiling, the lid is now weighed down to prevent further adventurism. My experience is with tarantulas though not scorpions. be methodical double check dark crevices and hidey holes


Yeah but this thing had no openings like zilch.
It sucks because now I have to go on a trip for 5 days.
this week has really sucked I lost my 1st scorp and my 2nd one died.
Sorry for the rant


----------



## InvertAddiction (Aug 9, 2018)

Still waiting for the picture of it's enclosure to offer some advice. This is a good reason for any hobbyist to keep a tidy room


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 9, 2018)

sorry dude cant already driving its a 10 gallon with a screen lid half  covered in ciran wrap.
It was in the living room. I wish it was in my room it'd be a lot easier


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 15, 2018)

If anyone still watching this thread I’m happy to announce that I found him right when I opened the door and walked in from my trip I nearly stepped on him when I walked into the kitchen where he was just chilling.

Reactions: Like 5 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris WT (Aug 17, 2018)

It escaped from a 10 gallon? Can it climb the silicone?


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 17, 2018)

Chris WT said:


> It escaped from a 10 gallon? Can it climb the silicone?


Yeah and no I cut off the excess silicones


----------



## Chris WT (Aug 17, 2018)

So how did the escape happen?


----------



## AnimalNewbie (Aug 18, 2018)

Chris WT said:


> So how did the escape happen?


I’m still not sure
Possible my son was messing around and it escaped but he didn’t want to tell.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------

